# My last scape before hong kong...



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The title says it all, I will be changing my 10g, taken down my 40g, and the 1g will be with me until the very last moment.... But anyway enough about the cry cry sob sob story of moving abroad, this is what I have in mind for my next and last scape......
Here's how it looked before...









New scape...









Comments welcomed.


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

the rock work looks promising, what kind of plants will you be using?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I also went to the beach this week for inspiration and this is what I shot...


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Sweet rock formations. What beach is that?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Corona del mar.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thought that looked familiar.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice layout!


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

nice! would be nice to see tufts of echinodorus tenellus and glosso in between the rocks there


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey I didn't give you permission to photograph my house bro! :lol: I wish. Rock work looks really good!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Glosso will be one of the plants, which btw was SO HARD TO find..... I would love to live here, if it was ALWAYS as bright and sunny, but when it comes to rain season and mortgage I wouldn't want to live here. haha


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah I was considering trying to rescape my entire 60g with glosso and a few plants I already have... now I am rethinking it. A year ago I had a whole bunch of glosso, gave it all away, didn't realize nobody else kept it.(In SCAPE)... 

I like the rocks. What kind are they... Not that I would copy your rock choice or anything. 

A single mound of rocks I am guessing positioned according to the golden rule. I am a fan of tenellus, and glosso, I noticed you where getting some hygro? So its not an iwagumi. 

HC is a beautiful plant but gets kind of thick some times, glosso spreads so low and close to the ground its like green scales covering the ground. I think its a good choice. This last one is shaping up nicely.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The hardscape is iwagumi-like, and the plant choice is not, good analysis Will. It's going to look like a collectoritis tank in a few hours, can't wait to scape it.

Regarding to iwagumi though, I always unconsciously follow the odd number of rocks rule, and the golden rule. If you look closely, you'll notice that I don't have 3 rocks, I have a bunch, but I have created three mounds that represent the iwagumi style of hardscape. The big middle one, the medium one on the right and the smallest one in the back. This helps create the perspective and the iwagumi look. Although the big one in the middle looks centered now, it'll be set a little off to the left to apply to the golden rule, therefore making it pleasing to the eyes and creating some depth in such a small tank. It took me about 15mins to put it altogether on the the table alone in my room, then I went to the beach to check out the rock forms for inspiration. My aquascaping philosophy is scape first, inspiration next. I don't want to replicate, I want to innovate, or create my own signature style, if that is even possible. 

They are are ADA Seiryu rocks. $$$ as usual, but I always have my backyard collection as usual.... AQUAFOREST IN SF IS GODSEND.

As for plant and fish choice, my focus this time around is plants, not much fish (no fish btw, since I'll only be selling them in a few months...) I really want some fish though. Anyway, due to the dimensions of a 10g I can only do so much with plant choice, fish choice, and scaping. I chose some fast growers for this tank, since I'm rushing for the ADA deadline and I have never tried most of the plants I bought, so it might be fun. Usually, an iwagumi layout is kept simple with one - three plant sps., but I'm making things more complicated with 6 sps. or so. Hopefully that doesn't backfire on me though, but I'll probably pull out some plant once they grow in. I'll keep everyone updated by tonight, so wait for the pictures.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I keep glosso, but in no where big enough a portion to help anyone. :lol:

Good luck with your "last tank" turtle-- actually, I'm sure scaping might be easier in Hong Kong. 

Now if only CMC had a campus in San Francisco . . . just kidding scape guys.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hehehe, people are finally getting why I'm moving to Hong Kong, hahah. Easier access to plants, fish, hardscape. You got me.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Well here it is after the rescape/ rip apart aftermath...
Viewing the hardscape...









Dry planting...









Please excuse the bad photos, my hands were a bit dirty/wet...

After it completely clears up tomorrow, I will clean up the tops with the scissors, replant the uprooted plants, and vacuum the sand a bit, then refill the gaps with some fresh sand.

The rocks look a bit crowded in such a small tank, that's why I added so much plants to fill some gaps so that the rocks don't overrun the scape.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Here it is today, it was clear 2 hours after the big change, good old 2213....










The plants include:
E. parvula
Taiwan moss
Hygro 'sunset'
Glosso
HC
Hydrocotyle sp.
Rotala w.

Some if not most plants will be sorted out in the weeks to come and will probably resemble a true iwagumi whether I like it or not..... sigh..

If I were to chose some fish they would be.... guppies, I've always wanted to try them and they add that extra random splash of color. True iwagumis have close to one sp. of shoaling fish.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I like where it's going, but it seems as though the back right rock doesn't belong (different kind/shade).


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

O they are the same rocks, the others are newer, just haven't settled in yet and haven't been attacked by algae.... Thanks Mike.

One thing to note though is that I created a triangular shape that makes this tank look very deep and the triangular shape of the hairgrass makes it even more deeper.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks very nice. I think I'm seeing a creature with eyes and a slit for a mouth. [going bonkers]


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I like it! 

that right rock draws my attention as well.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The rocks will be the same color, just needs time, they are actually the same already, just needs to be seen under the bright light. 

To stan- I see it too!

Thanks guys.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm sure it's going to be gorgeous John


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

haha thanks Steven.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Steven... gorgeous?? haha...

John..looking forward till it fills in..
its not that i don't agree with Steven..just that i find that word on its own..quite a funny word...kinda tickles me..


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Same here ranmasatome haha.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Cleaned the glass today, a little diatom algae, but wow I must say these plants grow super fast and in new water too. I did my first trim and replant after 1 week, amazing.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Week 3, diatoms and more diatoms, if only I had fish specifically ottos, this would have been gone in a day or so. Got my new camera lenses so I tested them out.

















Here's the "face" that ramma was talking about o________o


----------



## MrHarris (Mar 19, 2005)

beautiful


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

think it was stan that was talking about that face..


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks Harris.

Opps. haha thanks for the correction though


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

i think the rockwork is a genius. really nice and lagoony. just waiting to see how the plants grow out


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Wow, thanks stepheus, the plants are growing like crazy, I think I did it right this time. As you guys can probably see, the beach had its influence on me. So I really do encourage people to explore and travel a little, it's always inspiring. And the plants have been trimmed weekly now, 3 times already since it's on week three, amazing huh? A lot of people get growth after the third week and it's not even the same rate as me. Very cool! I need to make the may 31 ADA dead line! : )


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice scape john. , Mrharris good to see you here at the forum


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks Cooper.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

diatoms definately suck but they will pass, I love this scape its really going to look incredible when it fills in!!!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I'll give this 2-3 more weeks to complete, I'll somehow find some fish and then take some contest photos. I was planning on at least getting some amanos or something like ottos.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

the otos should help you rid your diatom problems..
You dosing this tank John?
Seems to grow pretty fast..


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Step 3 three squirts daily, Brighty K 2 squirts daily, Brighty Green Lights 1 squirt daily, ECA and Gain Green 8 - 10 drops twice a weeks, Green Bacter 2-4 drops daily. Seems like a lot but with 72 watts under a 10g plus ~1 bps of co2 it's about right.

I was just crazy enough to do 72 watts and Step 3 full blast right after a change. 

Oh, and the 72 watts are on 10 hours a day.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

*My last scape before hong kong... updates on page 4.*

Week 6 I believe.... black and white. Suggestions? Comments? etc?
















Had a minor algae outbreak and didn't figure out what is was until I saw the regulator reading almost zero and found out that one bulb was out and the other two were dying. What luck... Then I got H2O2 and one SAE, NICE. Operation Algae-Zero'ed the tank and here it is....


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

OH wow.. John.. its looking extremely promising!!

I think the white gives it more of a day feel..like it was something that was more natural. The black makes the green background plants stand out more..so its a little more picturesque...
So depending on what you like i guess..
Ever thought a graduated light blue background?? Those are my favourite right now.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Need to find blue bulbs or a blue background blue was a few CENTS too much for a student like me hahaha..


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Clear blue plastic...


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yea, going to try that soon.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

IF you have the thicker kind tracing paper.. the kind they use for architectural drawings...wrap a layer of that over the clear blue plastic.. very nice effect that you can even blast some light through to lighten out the areas you want to. Its cheap too.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Ok, I found a blue background, but it's solid.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I have used those thin plastic table covers available for pick-nick tables and stuff. They are about $2 at Walmart and come in many colors. Blue, red, black, white.... If you tape it to the back for the tank then shine a light behind it you can achieve a nice gradient of color. You can also hang it on the wall for a solid color. Ideally, you would hand the background several inches from the tank then shin a light through it. The further the background is from the back glass, the less reflection of plants and color bleed you will get.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Mmm... Good tips dennis, I need brighter lighting to get a good gradient, I just need to dig up my work lamps outside...


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Forgot what week I was on but here it is today.... for some reason the pink plants turned green again, I think it's because I didn't do a water change last week. Doesn't look as nice but oh well...


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

John,
I think your rock monster has something stuck in its eye....must be painful..haha..
Anyway, i can see what you mean about the pink acccents... was imagining to myself pink in those areas and i think they really work quite well...good job and great growth.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yea, I put some moss on the rocks to make them less bold. I finally got some peacock moss to try and took out the taiwan moss I've been using for 3 years hahah.


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

are those rocks from ADA. How much weight in rocks is that if you can remember. I am thinking about putting in an order for a 38g but I want to build a 14" high rock wall out of them. I have to figure our how many lbs I would need.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Very Nice setup john  the rocks are really beautiful


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Looking good, keep it up


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

ryzilla- Yep ADA Seiryu stone, if I remember, I bought 22lbs and only used about 75% for this 10g. I don't think it's worth it for a rock wall for a 38g, unless you have the cash and your mind is set. I'm not even sure if AFA will have enough for you. They don't normally have that much. I remember when I ordered last time, I bought them out. You should email the Lo brothers with your specs and how you want them and they should be able to figure it out for you, no problem. Hope this helps.

Cooper- Cooper thanks, hows the 60g doing in the shop?

Sudi- This was possible because you sent me that glooso! Thanks again man!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

the 60gal. is doing good, the moss are starting to grow, ill post some photos maybe next week


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice in the meantime here are some more picture as this tank nears the end....









How it should really look like...


----------

